# House Hunting/Furnished or Unfurnished



## KPisupati (Jan 8, 2010)

Do you find a lot of furnished houses? Also, I have two small dogs is this going to be a problem finding a house?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

KPisupati said:


> Do you find a lot of furnished houses? Also, I have two small dogs is this going to be a problem finding a house?


There are not too many furnished apartments on offer (and even fewer furnished villas). Plus the premium that is charged for furnished apartments is totally unjustified. It is much cheaper (but much more inconvenient) to do your own shopping and furnish the house

Not sure about the dogs as I don't have any


----------



## KPisupati (Jan 8, 2010)

rsinner said:


> There are not too many furnished apartments on offer (and even fewer furnished villas). Plus the premium that is charged for furnished apartments is totally unjustified. It is much cheaper (but much more inconvenient) to do your own shopping and furnish the house
> 
> Not sure about the dogs as I don't have any


THANKS for the Info!


----------



## tierento (Jan 12, 2010)

Check out the Saba building on dubizzle they seem to have a lot of furnished appts.

Dubai Apartment and Flat Rental - Dubai Property Rental


----------

